# Model Train Fair at Cologne Germany - Video of 22. Nov.



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A video focussing on Large Scale at the Model train Fair at Köln on 22. November.

Covers some O-gauge and 1-gauge as well.

Regards,

Knut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39X65sFpx4c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice.
Any word on the LGB Alegra, I see there where lots of posters around.
I was also wondering about any word on the fate of Kiss, and anything from Nuele?

Thanks, Ron


----------

